
Twitter Adding 11 New Accounts Per Second - pors
http://thenextweb.com/twitter/2012/01/16/twitter-is-adding-11-new-accounts-per-second-and-could-pass-500-million-in-february-say-report/
======
viana007
I'm thinking the number of new facebook's accounts per second...

